
Most Forked GitHub Repositories - Infographic - mikemore
http://www.moretechtips.net/2012/08/most-forked-github-repositories.html
======
Zikes
This isn't an infographic, this is GitHub's Popular Forked[0] page in non-text
format.

[0] <https://github.com/popular/forked>

